# High humidity & Volcanic Haze



## Speedy808 (Jan 8, 2015)

Ok so... The weather here in Hawaii will be changing in a day, and this is going to be the first time I will be experiencing this with my Russian who is kept outdoors. 

The humidity is going to be anywhere from 80 to 100% for the next week. And temps from mid 80 to low 90's. Half of my enclosure gets full sun till about noon then all shade. 

We will also be getting volcanic haze aka VOG as the locals call it, which is caused by a change in the wind direction coming from the south where the big island is located. This Vog causes respitory problems to numerous people when it comes around. 

With that said, any advice? I'm not sure of what to make of this Vog and how it will effect a tortoise. Should he be brought inside? I'm planning on monitoring for the first day and bringing in at night. Also, should I stick to soaking every two days? He does not drink at all while I soak him, just tries to get out, so I'm assuming that he's drinking from his water dish.


----------



## Tyanna (Jan 8, 2015)

If it causes problems for us, I would bring him inside.

Keep soaking, although he's not drinking soaking is still beneficial. Is your tortoise an adult?


----------



## Tom (Jan 8, 2015)

I think the only person qualified to answer this question is another tortoise keeper who has been keeping russians on the same island as you for a number of years.

None of us from the mainland have any idea how "vog" will affect a tortoise.


----------



## Speedy808 (Jan 8, 2015)

Tyanna said:


> If it causes problems for us, I would bring him inside.
> 
> Keep soaking, although he's not drinking soaking is still beneficial. Is your tortoise an adult?


Yea he is an adult.


----------



## Speedy808 (Jan 10, 2015)

Tom said:


> I think the only person qualified to answer this question is another tortoise keeper who has been keeping russians on the same island as you for a number of years.
> 
> None of us from the mainland have any idea how "vog" will affect a tortoise.


Thanks, I'm hoping some one from Hawaii with some experience is on here as well.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Jan 11, 2015)

I've got to agree, with Tyanna. As a guess, if it affects humans, it would likely affect your tort too. 
How long will the vog be around?


----------



## Speedy808 (Jan 12, 2015)

Thanks, it should be around for a couple more days. It hasn't been as bad as past times, so I just left him out and he seems to be doing fine.


----------

